# Halifax bank transfer



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to transfer money from a Halifax account into an RBS account?

The halifax card owner (my dad) does not use online banking, is it still possible 

I'm short of like £5 for my insurance payment tomorrow so need to transfer into my account.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alan_mcc said:


> Can anyone tell me how to transfer money from a Halifax account into an RBS account?
> 
> The halifax card owner (my dad) does not use online banking, is it still possible
> 
> I'm short of like £5 for my insurance payment tomorrow so need to transfer into my account.


He will have to use telephone banking but as it's a bank holiday, there maybe no cover today  
Is that £5 including any overdraft facility? 
Halifax charge a £1 per day, so tomorrow, you could refund the shortfall, that said they are open tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If you get your dad to phone his bank (Halifax) ( with you present too of course) either wait to speak to an operator or select from phone prompts 'to transfer funds to another account select #', and follow further prompts, you will need your (RBS) sort code and account number. If your are nervous of doing this (it really is easy), by all means wait for the operator and they will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

My account is an RBS Revolve and doesn't allow overdrafts as I'm only 17.

Will try the phone option just now :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Had to start again 4 times due to my 'keying eye' skills being useless, although my dad can't recall his security number so thats me stumped


----------



## Mike-93 (May 16, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Had to start again 4 times due to my 'keying eye' skills being useless, although my dad can't recall his security number so thats me stumped


Security number is on the back of the card isn't it? the 3 digit one?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No it's a six digit number according to the operator.

Only have one more 'shot' at phone banking aswell so don't want to risk trying again.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Even if you manage to transfer the money , will it be in your account by tomorrow ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonz said:


> Even if you manage to transfer the money , will it be in your account by tomorrow ?


Should be across within 2hrs :thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

when I transfer between RBS/HalifaxBOS it goes instant.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Telephone banking for Halifax is open today. Only closed Christmas Day and New Years Day. Your father must have a 6 digit security number set up for his telephone banking. If he doesn't have this or he can't remember it he must get a new one sent out by the bank so unless he has this he cannot do the transfer over the phone.

If he has internet banking then when he logs in, next to his account there is an option which says "make a payment". He clicks on this then he has to click on "set up a new recipient". At the top you will have two tabs. It will automatically have selected "pay a bill" so you click on the one next to it - "pay a person".

Then it asks for the recipients name - your name of course.

Underneath that, the 8 digit account no for your account.

Then the 6 digit sort code. Double check the details too.

Then a reference. This isn't that important in this case. Just type in payment from Dad or something so you know where it has come from when you check your own account.

Then enter the amount.

The date should be selected as soon as possible. Just leave that the way it is. Then click continue.

On the this page it will ask you to check and confirm all your details are correct. Once you have done this it will require a telephone authorisation. Now at this bit the online banking holds a phone no on record for your father that he has provided in the past. If this phone no is still on record and is correct it will attempt to your call him straight away so he must have his phone next to him at this stage. On the screen it will ask you to select the phone no that you want the call back on. It will give you a choice of numbers if you have more then one no record ie home no, mobile no, work no etc. Check the no and select the one you want a callback on. If the phone no is not correct or there is no number on record then you CANNOT make a payment online for 7 days for security purposes so the online banking will be no use for this payment if you need it tomorrow. However, you must still update the no to avoid problems in future if you wanna make a payment after 7 days.

So, select the phone no. Have your phone next to you. Click the confirm button.

Now you'll get a callback within seconds. The automated system will ask you to press option 1 on your phone to confirm that it is you setting up a new payment. On your screen it will give you a 4 digit code to enter on the phone when the automated voice asks you for it. Once this has been entered it will confirm that the no you have entered is correct and then it will disconnect the call. You're online screen will then change to a message which says payment successful. And that's that.  Any problems, feel free to ask. Rav


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gm8 said:


> when I transfer between RBS/HalifaxBOS it goes instant.


Which is within 2hrs, yes my transfers are instantaneous too, though the bank suggests it can take up to 2hrs :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Gave my sister £10 and she did an online transfer, the money was in my account before I had logged into my online banking.

Sorted gents thanks :thumb:


----------

